# Goblet



## JerryG (Oct 13, 2007)

Holley,Ebony veneer and Pink Ivory 8" tall.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is very pretty Jerry. Welcome, that is the way to introduce yourself, come right out of the chute with pictures of work like that :thumbsup:.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Jerry Beautiful goblet. I would have loved to see the red details in the body of the goblet as well. That would really set it off. Great job.


----------



## Kerux44 (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, I was going to put up a Goblet to introduce myself. Now I don't think so. WOW, that is really nice!


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi nice shaped goblet, sorry i seem to be missing something though, whats the white it looks as though its all painted on as the white, off white has no grain and the inside of the goblet is as you say holly, but the stem and the top outside just looks as though it has been painted or something, am i missing something in tech or what.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That is really nice.


----------



## JerryG (Oct 13, 2007)

*Goblet construction*

The Goblet is made from a six layer glue-up of Holly and Ebony veneers,
no paint was used. The outside design of the vessel consisted of 25 pieces of Holly and Ebony in a complicated glue-up. The base was a layered glue-up of 24 pieces of Holly, Ebony and Pink Ivory. The inside of the cup is a solid piece of Holly laminated to the exterior portion of the vessel. The stem is Holly and the two rings are Ebony.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

You have me stumped with this its doing my head in, or i am missing something simple. the inside is solid, goes from big to small, then the outside is veneered up, how do you get the curves on something so small on the outside of the goblet, any chance of running this by me, can't say i have come across it before, or my dam mind is going, hope you can help me out a bit on this, i can understand one goblet made up and an insert put in but this one has me. cheers LB.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Little Budda The best way to describe that technique is to take a 2x2x6 of holly. Then glue a thin piece of colored veneer on. Glue some more of the holly on over this. Looking from the top you will have a square of holly with a square of veneer and more holly. Since your turning round you will cut through the corners of the squares as you round the blank up. This will leave long thin black lines running from end to end. As you cut into these to make the goblet shape the black lines start to round over and eventually connect to form the oval curve. 
If you want to experiment with this start off with something simple and cheap like wine stoppers. Once you turn a few you start to get a feel for how the veneer changes with different shapes that are turned.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

I understand about butting verneer over a blank of whatever, the point is that when you cut through you get to those other woods, as this is a goble going from say 2 1/2" to 1 1/2" you get to the blank in the centre so it should look like the inside. as the outside of this goblet shows the same from top to bott this is where i am stumped. i have lamminated stuff before john so the black lines are no prob for me, its the stem and the outside holly colour which the stem is solid as the inside of the goblet but the outside is veneers and the same colour as the stem.

saying that i am getting a drawing to explain it from jerry


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm sorry, I see what your talking about now. I wonder if the inside is an insert of some sort. it looks like it's different wood.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Jerry thanks for the info and to see some of your other work, you should share some more on here as its worth showing it of.
Im sure the guys would like to see some of it, and how to do a little bit different style of turning. Thanks again from LB.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

They way his description is... the Goblet Body is Veneered.......... on the Holly


----------

